# Dish replacing my 942 because of HDMI problems



## zerokills (Sep 30, 2005)

After my HDMI output stopped working, I came to this forum to see if others were having the same problem. It appeared that I wasn't the only one and that E* stated they were aware of the problem. 

Well, I called Tech support and they put in a ticket. I was called back less than 1 hour later and they stated they will send out a new receiver with prepaid labels for return of my unit.

I have only been with Dish for about 1 month. I do not have the protection plan. I also tried another TV and another HDMI cable. After having a problem this early, I'm thinking about going with the 18 month contract so I can get the free home protection for that long....just in case. 

Just thought I'd let the others with 942 know about this.


----------



## zerokills (Sep 30, 2005)

Just an update to all, got the new receiver today....remanufactured of course. Not surprised. Everything setup fine and working well. We'll see if it stays that way.


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

Thanks for the update - and welcome to DBSTalk! I hope you enjoy your new 942!


----------



## cohagen (Oct 27, 2005)

Hello,

I find that once in a while I have to physically fiddle with the HDMI connection into the 942. It has to be tensioned in a particular way otherwise I lose the signal between the 942 and my receiver.

Just thought I would add my experiences.

Brandon


----------

